# Jailbreak



## jmfx (15 Avril 2008)

Nouveau dans le monde de l'IPod, je lis des sujets sur le jailbreak, mais je n'ai pas encore tout compris !!!! Qqu'un pourrait il me dire simplement à quoi cela sert de jailbreaker un iPod ?? y a t'il des risques particuliers ?? est ce légal ?? etc ??


----------



## Gwen (15 Avril 2008)

En premier, cela ne concerne pas les iPod, mais seulement les iPhone.

Cela permet de les débloquer pour entre autres les utiliser chez tous les opérateurs ainsi que rajouter des logiciels supplémentaires dessus.


----------



## FlnY (16 Avril 2008)

si tu veu jailbreaker ton Ipod voila une video complete qui peux te le permettre:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=9-xCitYLEPQ


----------



## JulienRkt (17 Avril 2008)

gwen a dit:


> En premier, cela ne concerne pas les iPod, mais seulement les iPhone.
> 
> Cela permet de les débloquer pour entre autres les utiliser chez tous les opérateurs ainsi que rajouter des logiciels supplémentaires dessus.


Le jailbreak concerne les iPhone ET les iPod touch. (mais pas les autres types d'iPods)
Il permet d'ajouter une petite application nommé Installer et qui te permet de télécharger et d'installer à volonté et gratuitement toutes sortes de programmes.
Par contre sur les iPhone je ne crois pas qu'il permette de le désimlocké, cela doit passer par une autre opération (suivant les logiciels), à vérifier.


----------



## jmfx (19 Avril 2008)

floune13 a dit:


> si tu veu jailbreaker ton Ipod voila une video complete qui peux te le permettre:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=9-xCitYLEPQ



Merci à celles et ceux qui ont repondu à ma question


----------



## brucetp (21 Avril 2008)

concernant la légalité, oui c'est légal, tu fais ce que tu veux avec ton ipod, oui la garantie n'est pas applicable si tu renvois un ipod jailbreaké, il faut donc le remettre en état avant de le renvoyer.
MAIS
pour le remettre en état tu as besoin du bouton du haut, du bouton home (central), de la prise usb reliée au PC et de l'écran...
en clair ton ipod doit marché pour le réinitialiser pour pouvoir le renvoyer  , donc oui tu perd la garantie de manière détournée...


----------

